# How is NASCAR not going bankrupt?



## Arrow3 (May 20, 2013)

They are not filling half the seats in the stands anymore...Watching the race Saturday night I noticed that only the front stretch around the start finish line was full and the rest of the track was spotty. Hardly anyone on the back stretch. The race at Bristol was this way also this year. Not to long ago, you had to wait years to get Bristol tickets.....


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 20, 2013)

I believe before long they will have to take a long hard look at things and make some changes.


----------



## specialk (May 20, 2013)

i'm not sure if the winston ever came close to selling out, even back in the ''good times''.....


----------



## kracker (May 20, 2013)

Several years back when Nascar decided to diversify, it all start going downhill. They dumped the fans that built the sport up and actually had a little bit of disposable income to spend and went after the 18-24 year olds. Most of these people have the attention span of a fruit fly and when it stopped being cool to like Nascar, they dumped Nascar like a bad habit.

I went from going to at least one race a year and watching every Nascar race on tv, to not really caring if it comes on ever again.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Knotmuch (May 20, 2013)

kracker said:


> several years back when nascar decided to diversify, it all start going downhill. They dumped the fans that built the sport up and actually had a little bit of disposable income to spend and went after the 18-24 year olds. Most of these people have the attention span of a fruit fly and when it stopped being cool to like nascar, they dumped nascar like a bad habit.
> 
> I went from going to at least one race a year and watching every nascar race on tv, to not really caring if it comes on ever again.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



+1.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 20, 2013)

I still watch a fair amount, but it certainly is no longer a priority.


----------



## dotties cutter (May 20, 2013)

Advertizing and television.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 20, 2013)

specialk said:


> i'm not sure if the winston ever came close to selling out, even back in the ''good times''.....



I went to the Winston in 2003 and if it wasn't sold out it was pretty close....

I went to the Bristol night race in 2004 and it was for dang sure sold out.


----------



## anhieser (May 20, 2013)

*Daytona*

The Backstretch grandstands have been closed for the July 4th race for years now.  They are going to tear them down and possibly put them at Darlington.


----------



## specialk (May 20, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> I went to the Winston in 2003 and if it wasn't sold out it was pretty close....
> 
> I went to the Bristol night race in 2004 and it was for dang sure sold out.



yea, call bristol ticket office now and tell them you need twenty tickets to the fall race and what time does the green flag drop....they'll say SURE, what time can ya'll get here?

i'd rather watch a race at california than bristol anymore.....bruton screwed it up with the new 2-groove track....


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 20, 2013)

dont wanna wish ill will...but man I wish they would hurry up and get there


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (May 20, 2013)

Corporate sponsors...   Sprint pays them close to a *billion* dollars a year.  Fox 2 and a half B for 13 races.  Other channels 2 and a half B for the others.  The viewership is down but still higher than other sports.


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2013)

They have been tradition bankrupt for years.


----------

